# River Breeze Fri and Sat



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Saturday will be good time for me to hit the goon.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Don't forget there is a tournament this weekend!! It will be crazy I'm going the other direction!!!!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I plan on buzzing around Orange Island most of Saturday morning, but I'll probably be off the water early to ensure I get to go again. Kitchen pass still required at my place. ;D


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

I'll be out there Sunday morning


----------

